# high protein in dog foods



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

ok what do you guys think about foods like evo. the protein %42. ist that very high? whats your thought?!


----------



## bully (May 27, 2006)

Yeah I think thats to high 21-23% is more than enough unless your dog works everyday.


----------



## velvet (Nov 12, 2006)

Yeah, Way To High. I Use A 24% And That's Is Even A Little High. High Protein Levels Can Cause Serious Health Issue's. My Brother Had A Rottie And He "thought" That Because He Had Her On A High Protein Food That It Would Make Her "look" Better. But He Found Himself Burring Her Due To A Busted Liver. The Vet Said It Was B/c Her Liver Could'nt Process Such High Levels Of Protein. So Just Becarefull. But I Also Know People Who Will Feed Thier Dog's A High Protein Diet For Several Day's Before They Hunt W/ Tehm.
So Imo, It Could Be Used For Certain Occations, Just Not Evryday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I think its fine as long as you are working your dog. I feed Innova EVO, but Hemi works and burns a lot of fat and stuff so the extra nutrients are need for him.
For a dog that doesn't work as much I wouldn't suggest such a high level.


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

I feed 24% protein.


----------



## mirzamujanic (Dec 21, 2006)

i feed my dog raw instincts which has 49% protein i feed her everyday and i walk her for 20 minutes a day and then i run her for 10 minutes a day and then she would sleep for around 3 to 4 hours a day and then i will also play around with her for around 20 to 30 minutes a day at night and she is around 5 years ols now


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i feed my dog raw chicken, beef, pork, anythng i can find and whats on sale, 60 lbs of meat a month can sometimes get expensive, i give organ meat also.


----------

